# nyu portfolio



## Samplin (Jun 28, 2006)

hey.. i dont have a film to submit.. but i do take ap art and im thinking about submitting 10 pieces of art that i made instead.. is that a bad idea? for film school?


----------



## jdunn555 (Jun 28, 2006)

Tisch film lets you choose between submitting either 10 original photos, a script, or a 10min movie. I'm not sure they'll accept actual painted art though. You should give them a call.  I was accepted with a 10min movie, my roommate was accepted to the same program having submitted photos.


----------

